# Introducing youngagepensioner



## youngagepensioner (May 18, 2009)

Hi there and thanks for the welcome to the forum.

My husband and I took early retirement and came to live here in the mountains of rural Andalucia nearly five years ago. We have a traditional house in a small mountain village consisting mainly of Spaniards. 

We are happy here and spend the majority of our time here, but like to spend some time in the UK too (we still have a house there) and in fact are off on the pride of Bilbao in two weeks for a couple of months. 

Hope to be a regular contributor to the forum.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

youngagepensioner said:


> Hi there and thanks for the welcome to the forum.
> 
> My husband and I took early retirement and came to live here in the mountains of rural Andalucia nearly five years ago. We have a traditional house in a small mountain village consisting mainly of Spaniards.
> 
> ...



Nice to "meet" you!! I hope you'll join us with help, advise, gossip and chit chat, I've only been in Spain for just over a year, and still learning all there is to know !!??

This is a really nice forum, lots of regulars and some "irregulars"!! I've learnt more from being on here than anywhere else

Jo xxx


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

and Welcome from me too ....... look forward to "hearing" from you on the forum in future ..... always nice to see new faces on here.


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

Hello youngagepensioner,

We've been here four years now, living in a rural community here in Galicia. Look forward to seeing you on the forum, imparting your experiences of living here in Spain - or even just for a chat. Welcome!!

Tallulah.x


----------



## youngagepensioner (May 18, 2009)

Thank you all for your welcome, I'm sure you'll be 'seeing' a lot more of me!


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Got any donkeys?


----------



## griz616 (Sep 9, 2008)

XTreme said:


> Got any donkeys?


Are you breeding them now???????????????????:tongue:


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

careful Griz, that might give the OP the wrong idea!!! It's not THAT kind of forum!!!


----------



## youngagepensioner (May 18, 2009)

XTreme said:


> Got any donkeys?


Should I have?

There are mules (cross between a horse and a donkey) working in the village as beasts of burden, and for ploughing the terraces, if that is what you mean. There are about eight left now, at one time apparently there were over fifty in this small vilage.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

youngagepensioner said:


> Should I have?
> 
> There are mules (cross between a horse and a donkey) working in the village as beasts of burden, and for ploughing the terraces, if that is what you mean. There are about eight left now, at one time apparently there were over fifty in this small vilage.


Xtreme likes donkeys, motorbikes and websites!!??? A strange chap, but lovely underneath... i think????????????????

Jo xx


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

underneath what???????????????????????????????????


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

jojo said:


> Xtreme likes donkeys, motorbikes and websites


.....and under 30 Espanolas Jo!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

XTreme said:


> .....and under 30 Espanolas Jo!


oh yes, I forgot that !!! mind you, I dont think there are many of those on here babe  !!!

Jo xx


----------



## youngagepensioner (May 18, 2009)

My husband (and myself) likes motorbikes too....


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

youngagepensioner said:


> My husband (and myself) likes motorbikes too....


Somebody mention bikes??:clap2:



Doggy


----------



## griz616 (Sep 9, 2008)

owdoggy said:


> Somebody mention bikes??:clap2:
> 
> 
> 
> Doggy


Good morning doggy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!.
griz


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

griz616 said:


> Good morning doggy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!.
> griz


Morning Griz :yo:



Doggy


----------



## griz616 (Sep 9, 2008)

owdoggy said:


> Morning Griz :yo:
> 
> 
> 
> Doggy


just Taken Child To school & dropped the prescriptions off at quacks. Seems we are the only ones up?
griz


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

youngagepensioner said:


> My husband (and myself) likes motorbikes too....


Be careful with doggy.....he rides a Gay Honda!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I like harleys! I used to look after one for a friend in the UK a "fatboy" (the bike, not the friend!!). I'd love to have one over here, but a bit dangerous I think, Driving a car is scary enough!

Jo xx


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Ever had a fatboy throbbing between your legs Jo?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

XTreme said:


> Ever had a fatboy throbbing between your legs Jo?



indeed Xtreme!! Ever had an infraction???? :lol:

jo xxx


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

They don't go for long without spluttering to a halt Jo!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

XTreme said:


> They don't go for long without spluttering to a halt Jo!


Glad you said that cos I thought it was just me!!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

They reckon that 96% of all Harleys made in the last 30 years are still on the road ......... which means the other 4% must have made it home





Doggy


----------

